# Rizfam Hits 2000 Mark



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Rizfam on hitting the 2000 Mark
Way to go Tami keep up the great post























Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Tami!  
Way to go on 2000 posts! Keep it up girl


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAY TO GO TAMI
Congratulations









willie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. I'm a bit surprised that you only have 2000 though.









I'll probably pay for that one.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats on the 2k!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Tami! Keep up the good work.









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Awesome





































Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool! Congratulations!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Way to Go Tami!
I always look forward to reading your post.
Congratulations.

Greg


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

But we all know that that's only 2000 _RECORDED _ posts. Maybe Doug can check that for you....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*2,000 POSTS! WHOO HOO!!!*
Keep 'em coming Tami!
* WOOF! *

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tami -- congrats on hitting the 2,000 milestone. Seems like just yesterday I reached that mark. Ok, it was 10 days ago. I enjoy your posts and all your pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats...... Time for a new keyboard........


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

nice job Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations. I'm a bit surprised that you only have 2000 though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have told you lately that you're a REAL funny Guy?









Thanks Everyone!! 
2000 in less then a year ...... ugh







guess I need to get a life?







I just can't help it. You are all soooooooo addicting









Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the 2k Club.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another Big Dog







.......................so to speak









John

She gets a new truck with 2000 posts, can t wait to see what she gets herself for 3000


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Another Big Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing Tami...._YOU  _ might not get to see it


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Another Big Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing Tami...._YOU  _ might not get to see it








[/quote]








that's right Wolfie







it may just be


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Another Big Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Tami, I'm not touching that one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Another Big Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Tami, I'm not touching that one.








[/quote]

LOL


----------

